# Smoldering Myeloma



## msmatiste (May 12, 2009)

I received a request asking for the diagnosis code for Smoldering Myeloma.  I work for Oncologist's and this is the first time I'm coming across this diagnosis.

Based on information I researched, I'm coming up with diagnosis code:
203.00 - Multiple Myeloma - without mention of having achieved remission.

The definition of this condition from the National Cancer Institute's Website states the following, "A very slow-growing type of myeloma in which abnormal plasma cells (a type of white blood cell) make too much of a single type of monoclonal antibody (a protein).  This protein builds up in the blood or is passed in the urine. Patients with smoldering myeloma usually have no symptoms, but need to be checked often for signs of progression to fully developed multiple myeloma."

Or

Would is be 203.01 - Multiple Myeloma in Remission because the definition states, "patients usually have no symptoms, but need to be checked often for signs of progression to fully developed multiple myeloma."

Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## dmaec (May 12, 2009)

remission would mean that the patient had multiple myeloma and now does not.(in remission) but needs to be checked to make sure it doesn't come back.

I'd go with the 203.00  -  because they have it, it's not in remission - it's slow growing.... it's never been "gone" (yet)... it's slow growing..


----------



## msmatiste (May 14, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

